# usb-serial cable under wine/cxoffice

## bosje

Hi,

I have a program that (so far) only runs under windows wine/cxoffice. This app needs to communicate with an external device through a rs232 port. My linux-box however has no serial ports. So I got me a usb-serial cable, compiled and loaded the modules. 

lsusb:

```
pl2303                 18628  0

usbserial              24544  1 pl2303

```

dmesg:

```
usb 2-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usbcore: registered new driver usbserial

drivers/usb/serial/usb-serial.c: USB Serial Driver core v2.0

drivers/usb/serial/usb-serial.c: USB Serial support registered for PL-2303

pl2303 2-2:1.0: PL-2303 converter detected

usb 2-2: PL-2303 converter now attached to ttyUSB0

usbcore: registered new driver pl2303

drivers/usb/serial/pl2303.c: Prolific PL2303 USB to serial adaptor driver v0.12

```

so it seems that hardware an driver-wise all is correct.

in cxoffice config I put:

```

[serialports]

"Com1" = "/dev/ttys/USB0"

```

The applications however still refuses to communicate with the external device through the com1 (/dev/ttyUSB0). On my desktop PC which has a rs232 port, the app does communicate with the device under cxoffice. So the problem seems to be the usb-serial conversion?

Any help greatly appreciated.

Thanks

Mike

Kernel 2.6.14

Hardware: acer aspire 1357lmi

----------

## Slammer

The serial port handling of wine has changed. The config file is not used any more (for versions 0.9.x)

The correct way to assign a physical serial port to wine, is using symlinks in the directory ~/.wine/dosdevices

Make a symlink, com1 to /dev/ttyUSB0 (or to your tty device).

----------

## bosje

OK, thanks.

It's confusing since the com port allocation is still in the cxoffice config file.

----------

## /carlito

 *Slammer wrote:*   

> The serial port handling of wine has changed. The config file is not used any more (for versions 0.9.x)
> 
> The correct way to assign a physical serial port to wine, is using symlinks in the directory ~/.wine/dosdevices
> 
> Make a symlink, com1 to /dev/ttyUSB0 (or to your tty device).

 

Thank you for this solution! I've been dualbooting my system only to download PBX databases via RS232, thanks to you, I no longer need to reboot!

----------

